# I can’t be the only one..



## Ptamom (9 mo ago)

By now, you now that I am paranoid concerning my ladies. A few days ago, I noticed that Yolko (the Black Sexlink) had a black spot on her wattle and a spot of her comb. Last night, I looked on line and people suggested that it could be fowl pox. I almost cried. My son came over and it seemed to come off with a q-tip but I also put a spray antibiotic on it.

Also, the comb closest (smallest part) of her comb is falling flat and there are times that it seems as though she can’t speak. I am contributing that to the heat (been in the 90s for the last few weeks) and not drinking enough water.

I have shade for them (free range) and have water in the 3 areas where they spend the most time. I give them watermelon and pedialyte water. I wet down the areas in the shade to cool it off and to make it easier to dig (clay soil). What else can I do to help them? I have even brought Yolko in for a few minutes but she missed her other ladies.

Told you I was paranoid 😉


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've dealt with fowl pox and the lesions arnt easily removed by a q-tip, I can assure you. Fowl pox is transmitted by mosquitos and if one bird gets fowl pox, others will get it as well. Birds get over it in about 6 weeks and are immune to it thereafter. Birds will be irritable, reduced or stop laying eggs and skittish while infected with the virus and there is no treatment. Lesions are very infectious and can be treated with iodine to help shrink them and kill the virus, avoid the eyes.

I suspect Yolko mightve been injured or pecked by another bird which is more common than fowl pox. If she is low in the pecking order, it's to be expected.

Too much watermelon can cause runny diarrhea. Provide fresh cool water in hot temps. We've had temps in the upper 90's, along with the humidity. We're finally getting some rain to cool things down but it's short lived.
Here is something you might want to give your birds during the hot summer months to replace lost minerals and vitamins due to increased excretions: Avian Super Pack, dosage is 1/4 teaspoon per gallon of water.








Avian Super Pack™ Nutritional Supplement, 4 oz - Jeffers Pet | Pet Supplies, Horse Supplies, Farm Supplies & Pharmacy


Avian Super Pack is a nutritional supplement for use in drinking water of all species of poultry. Great source of vitamins, electrolytes and biotin. 4 oz.




www.jefferspet.com


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is where pics are so helpful but I suspect dawg hit on it. An injury and not pox.


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

Agree, probably just scabs from an injury. Getting pecked, fly bites, other random injuries.


----------



## Ptamom (9 mo ago)

dawg53 said:


> I've dealt with fowl pox and the lesions arnt easily removed by a q-tip, I can assure you. Fowl pox is transmitted by mosquitos and if one bird gets fowl pox, others will get it as well. Birds get over it in about 6 weeks and are immune to it thereafter. Birds will be irritable, reduced or stop laying eggs and skittish while infected with the virus and there is no treatment. Lesions are very infectious and can be treated with iodine to help shrink them and kill the virus, avoid the eyes.
> 
> I suspect Yolko mightve been injured or pecked by another bird which is more common than fowl pox. If she is low in the pecking order, it's to be expected.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Ptamom (9 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> This is where pics are so helpful but I suspect dawg hit on it. An injury and not pox.


I had to wait and take a fresh pic today.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It was a boo boo and luckily not pox. Pox is a pain in the behind to deal with.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

She looks okay to me. Nice Black Star. I have 3 of them and they are my second favorite after Barred Rocks.


----------



## Ptamom (9 mo ago)

dawg53 said:


> She looks okay to me. Nice Black Star. I have 3 of them and they are my second favorite after Barred Rocks.


Thank you. I feel like all my ladies are beautiful but I am prejudice


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As you should be.


----------

